# MAC Stereotype



## shabdebaz (Dec 15, 2005)

Why do so many people have the stereotype that the girls who work at MAC are major snobs or *itches?!  Is this generally true?  I think people are intimidated by the girls and, therefore, have preconceived notions about how they are going to be even before they get to talk to them.  All the girls I work with are nice, but then again, I'm on their side of the counter.  Haha.


----------



## jennbutt26 (Dec 15, 2005)

I don't know.  All the girls at my counter are so nice and helpful.  I just love them and could gush on and on about them for days.


----------



## Nycutie182 (Dec 15, 2005)

Some of the people who work at MAC are and some aren't, just like all other people.  Some are great and some suck; some are having a good day and some aren't (not necessarily an excuse to be rude but you know).  I've generally had good, if not great experiences. One or two negative experiences maybe.


----------



## Estellea (Dec 15, 2005)

I'd say I get more a negative impression when I go that positive, since I'm usually ignored, or stared at snootily as if I'm going to steal something, when in fact I do have rather enough money.
Though sometimes I do get the few who seem lovely.


----------



## Eemaan (Dec 15, 2005)

This is relative wherever you go. As human being we all have to learn to subdue our prejudices about other people.  People make pre judgements about eachother whether you are a buyer or seller.  hence their reactions do not often disguise these prejudgements well in their reactions and responses to you.  
I've had a combination of both experiences, i think the best thing for us through is to be a better example of how to treat people rather than snarling them away. Im a high school teacher by profession and it is *so* constantly hard to treat *all* my students like the unique individual wonderful being they really are 10 hours a day 5 days away.
My main gripe with MAC people is not their nastiness but actually their lack of knowledge on products and colours...but thats another thread.


----------



## aziajs (Dec 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Estellea* 
_I'd say I get more a negative impression when I go that positive, since I'm usually ignored, or stared at snootily as if I'm going to steal something, when in fact I do have rather enough money.
Though sometimes I do get the few who seem lovely._

 
I have had similar instances.  I love MAC and will continue to go and shop but I know that the reality is that most of the MAs I come into contact with are going to be people I don't like.  Whether it's a situation where they ignore me, rush me, get an attitiude with me, or don't know enough to help me it's always something.  I usually find that when I come across an MA that I actually really like and get along with it's rare and I like to continue to come back and see that person but it's a hard thing to find.


----------



## jmvuitton (Dec 15, 2005)

eh.. isnt that everyone though and not just MAC? i never thought MAC girls would be mean, even before I started shopping there. now that I'm friends with few of them, they're awesome


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 15, 2005)

i personally have never had any problems with mac ma's, and i've gone to numerous counters and free standing stores all over this country


----------



## lovejam (Dec 15, 2005)

There are some snobs, but for the most part, the people at the counters and stores I've been to were nice, or at least polite.


----------



## baby_raindrop (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm intimidated by the girls at my MAC counter because they always look so perfect. I mean, they're sooo nice and helpful so this is really all just in my head, but I just feel like I can't go up there unless I look polished.


----------



## user4 (Dec 15, 2005)

i mean some of the girls/guys are kinda stuck-upish and think they know more than god... but most of the people i've seen are so sweet... so i dont know. its just that a lot of times the bad times just stick in ur head a bit more than the good ones.


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Dec 15, 2005)

When I worked for MAC it was unfortunatly, more bad than good. I found myself trying to compensate for the ugly attitudes of some of my co wokers. Our store had more complaints than any other in our region. The people I worked with weren't passionate, it was just a job and nothing more. Now that I've moved to a diffrent city, I would love to work at MAC again. If I choose to work again, maybe this time the people I work with will be passionate about the great job that has been given to them.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 15, 2005)

My mom thought mac was only for black people.  I have no idea where she'd get that idea.  She loves Clinique, so its not like she's never seen the mac counter they are across  from each other at the mall we go to.
I personally haven't had a problem with rudeness other than the other day when I went to MAC.  I walked up and asked to see their brushes. I had to ask 2 girls twice. They were just talking. I then asked to buy the pencil brush. The girls looked at me like I was crazy and said, I don't think we carry that and resumed their conversation.  Then the girl who was doing a make over on the other side of the counter was listening  to us came over immediately, dug through the jar and said, "of course we have it, it is number 219, and i really like this brush"  Then she instructed the girl to further help me. After I paid the manager came back, that is my favorite ma, the other girl told her what had happened and the girls that were ignoring me got a talking to. lol.
Being in a sales position, you have to know Customer Service.  You really never know who is gonna buy.  And if you don't get commission, then at least you should enjoy your job enough to talk about it with customers...


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Dec 15, 2005)

I've been to counters, freestandings, and Pro stores all over the US and have never had a bad service experience. My best experience was probably at the PRO store in Las Vegas. The service there was exceptional, and all the MA's were so friendly. My biggest complaint about my local MAC  is that some of the newer hires don't know the products at all. But they are still really nice.


----------



## Isis (Dec 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_Being in a sales position, you have to know Customer Service.  You really never know who is gonna buy.  And if you don't get commission, then at least you should enjoy your job enough to talk about it with customers..._

 
I agree 110% with that.

The counters at Nordstrom are where I've gotten the worst service! Even on their down time when it's not jam packed, and there's no way I'll go to one of their events, it just gets so insane. I almost always get ignored, passed over, snotty "I-can't-bother-with-you" attitudes, eye-rolling, wrong items, you name it. I'm not saying that all the MA's are like that, but maybe 90% of the ones I've delt with. I can count on 1 hand the girls that treat me well. Those are the only ones that I will give my sales to even if I have to wait for them.

As for free-standing stores, I've always received stellar service, and I adore going to them! I have only ever had one gripe and that happened just last week. I actually wrote MAC corporate a complaint about this girl she made me so angry.


----------



## lah_knee (Dec 15, 2005)

i think i a lot of people already have their mind made up that MAC employees should know it all. and that they should be experts in all departments. no one expects that much from many of the other brands because they arent as popular or flashy. YES MA's should know general product information... but we arent esthiticians, or any other liscensed cosmotologists. we just know the basics and honestly, when you are a new hire, you might not go to MAC's basic training for MONTHS! it only happens every so often. so its not always their fault. whenever anyone asks me something and im unsure i just find someone and ask them to give me the 411 on whatever it is so i can relate the message back to the customer. 

anyway, ive NEVER had any experiences with any mac ma being rude, snotty, etc etc... if anything i always feel they come and ask if they can help TOO SOON when im still deciding on things   as a buyer i like to be left alone. i make up my own mind about colors and products. but i know there arent many buyers like me hahaha now that i am an employee i see lotssss of people need help or have questions, and im there to assist in any way possible


----------



## pinkfeet (Dec 15, 2005)

Wellll, 
sometimes its true. 

Before I worked in the industry I would only shop at the Nordies MAC counter because at the time, they were the nicest. 

Now, I know the girls at both counters but I can only shop at the MAC store since I have a card. But I will say this - people change when they move to MAC - I have seen it, witnessed it, and for some reason they think they are all that and a bag of chips when they first get to MAC, like its the end all be all of jobs. 

I had one friend who noone talks to anymore, she is so stuck up now and another who just works at the MAC store just for a job - doesnt care about makeup any longer and cant wait to get outta there. Retail sucks for some people, customers change you, when you get dumped on so long it happens. And another who just loves it to death and who will probably die there she just loves it so much and you can tell, she is so nice and happy. And tons of others who literally strut around the mall like they own - just because they work at MAC = please. You dont make 200,000 a year, you are not the next top model, you didnt win the nobel peace prize, - you sell make up plain and simple and it might be hot makeup but its still makeup so calm down, relax and please can I get some service? I've been waiting in line for 15 minutes now!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, I can totally relate where some MAC counters are really mean and rude, but then so a lot of other makeup counters, and some are really really nice.


----------



## productjunkie (Dec 16, 2005)

This really bothered me..because I work for MAC. A part of me agrees with you girls because sometimes when I went to the MAC counter I felt intimidated. I felt like an idiot for asking "stupid questions" about something I was unsure of... or maybe not even asking at all. But... that was my own insecurity. No one gave us a manual at the beginning of our training to let us know how to treat customers badly... because we dont. We always try to give the best service and help everyone as best we can (like any counter) Sometimes we dont know the answers to all of your questions (hey they can only teach us so much!) but when I dont know the answer, I will tell you I dont know and I will find someone who does know. Alot of MAC artists are like this as well. I cant speak for all of us because there are always those bad apples -- ur favorite store probably has that one sales person you can not stand --- but for the most part we are always really nice and ready to help you out whenever we can. 
But in the end...
Girls are bitches. No offense to anyone here... because alot of people who frequent this site are chicks. But, it's the truth. Alot of girls are jealous of others and dont have enough self confidence to talk to someone who they might think is prettier than them, or maybe has better hair or whatever... or maybe there just a girl and u dont really get along with girls that much and u wanna give someone else the run around. Whatever your reason... get over it. Because alot of times I work with girls that dont like me, and I personally dont like them. They wont give me the time day and I wouldnt do the same to them. So it's nothing personal, ladies. Just girls being girls. 
So next time u go to a mac counter... relax. We will help you when we get a chance (we're the hottest counter at ur mall) and dont take it personally if we dont know the answer or maybe someone is having an off day... it happends.


----------



## 2_pink (Dec 16, 2005)

Luckily, ive had more good experiences than bad experiences with MAC counters & stores. Usually the girls/guys are super fun & outgoing, and then there are a few who just have the "i dont care" attitude


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Dec 16, 2005)

some places its true. all beauty lines have thoes snobs. over where i work i have afew snobby associates - two work in Chanel, one in Dior, 4 in my area (MAC), 2 in perfume, and the queen bitch herself the makeup department manager...but there is always a few diamonds in the rough, its sad my counter has tons of nasty girls who lie to customers to make them buy after they sell a ton they come over to me and say "oh my gawsh that old lady just dropped 300 dollars on some Ugggllyyy makeup" or " i dont believe she went for the colours i chose for her" - when i give advice to the customer i tell them the truth, not what they want to hear or to make my $110 a hour cerfew - and im not a drive by MA either - i actually take some time and ASK what they are looking for and actually help lol.. because when your distruthful to a customer they become unhappy and that ends up as a return and your comission goes down the drain..


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Dec 16, 2005)

there are a few girls at my vcounter that are nice the rest look as if i'm going to steal something or stare me down. i guess it just depends.


----------



## Isis (Dec 16, 2005)

I totally agree on the b*tchyness of girls/women.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lo-Fi_Thriller* 
_some places its true. all beauty lines have thoes snobs._

 
Oh tell me about it. I don't work in the beauty department at Saks but I have to walk through there everyday on my way up to the salon (& of course shop there for my discount). But they are for sure something else down on that first floor. I've found 2 so far that are just willing to talk, be pleasant, say hi, & be helpful in general. The NARS freelance artist and the girl at the La Mer counter, they're such dolls! It's like pulling teeth with everyone else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I know I'm one of the youngest people working in that place but really, I spend money there like everyone else. And it's not that I don't dress the part, b/c I certainly do! I guess it's because I look so young so in their minds I couldn't possibly have any money to spend? I don't know...it's sad. So I go to a different Saks to shop if the La Mer & NARS girls aren't at mine.
My worst encounter so far was with the perfume ladies at my location. This was a few weeks back now, but I had wanted to purchase one of the Bond No.9 perfumes and they are pretty pricy. Well when one of the ladies _finally_ decided to come over and help me. Believe me they'll ignore me unless I specifically ask for help, everytime. I said I was interested in the fragrance Chinatown. Did she show it to me or talk to me about it? Nope. She instantlly picked up a Donna Karen perfume, had I tried it? No I dont like it. Then she went for Hanae Mori. No, I dont want that either. I asked again about Chinatown, I want to learn about it before I buy it. Again she went for Ralph Lauren Turquise this time, No! I'm not interested in it, I don't like it, and could I please be shown the Bond fragrances. So I just asked if she knew when Bleecker Street would be available "I dont know." Fine. Could I just have a decant of Chinatown please? "No we dont have any." God! It's right bloody there! I was positivelly mind-boggled & livid by that point. I've been meaning to mention this to the people in the Executive Office come to think of it.


----------



## foreveratorifan (Dec 16, 2005)

Yeah, I think that all counters have those amazing people and those that make you cringe!

I personally really love my MAC counter and the women who work there.  But I do know there are days where we are ALL in poor moods, depressed, stressed about something...and its really hard (especially at holiday time) to hide it...though we try.

I always do my best to great everyone that comes into the counter, and I try to give the people a few moments to look a bit, before I go up to them and ask if they need help.  And if they don't have questions, I assure them they are allowed to play/test anything they would like and if they do have questions feel free to ask!  I try to help all that I can...that's my job and I love helping people!

Now yesterday we got a bit busy and one of the other MA's was doing a makeover, so I was alone on counter coverage...and of course 4 customers come in at the same time (the other MA does not have to stop her session since it was an appointment)...so I made sure to say Hi to all the customers...and that I would be with them as soon as I could....

Now of course all the gals wanted one on one help with deciding on colors and such...so I had to juggle all 4 at once....and it was HARD...and yes, they did have to wait longer than normal...but I was doing all I could and trying to help.  I did apologize for them having to wait....

Like I said, I agree that it depends on the person/place/location and just the overall attitude of managers!  Managers seem to make the difference


----------



## magenta (Dec 16, 2005)

i love the girls at my counter! they've never been less than amazing! i went with my mom for the first time yesterday, and she was surprised how nice they were, and how they all knew my name lol.


----------



## User34 (Dec 16, 2005)

I go to the counter at Macy's and most of the girls are soooo snobby. They just think about sales and not help you.Only a select few are nice. When I went to the mac store at the mall  all the girls were so nice.


----------



## thesweetlove (Dec 16, 2005)

I have only had one bad experience which made me never shop at the counter again. I was at the mall with my sister who is was listening to her walkman by the counter while I was looking around. I was around the corner of the counter looking at eye shadows when I was ready to find the MA to tell her what I wanted when I found her saying horrible things to my sister. Thankfully my sister didn't hear a word of it because she was listening to her walkman. I proceeded to ask the MA if I could please speak with her manager. While she was getting her manager I asked my sister to wait outside of the store for me. When the manager came I informed her I had witnessed her MA being completely rude to my 11 year old sister, while I was shopping and that I shall never shop there again. 

My sister's fashion taste is more "grunge/punk" and my look is more "preppy couture". What was mind boggling is this same MA was very nice to me and just nasty to my sister just moments later. She was like "Oh, I love your perfume what is it?" and "I have that same handbag, don't you love how it goes with everything?" I have kept my promise too. I haven't shopped there since and to this day my sister still doesn't know how awful that woman was.


----------



## bellezzadolce (Dec 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lo-Fi_Thriller* 
_All beauty lines have thoes snobs._

 
I agree but I think that M.A.C. Artists are looked at differently so, we catch alot of slack from others.  And some customers do look for us to be all knowing about *all* things and if for some reason we are not able to give the feedback expected then we are snobs or whatever. 

Well it all comes down to you can't please everyone!  Some customers love me and some hate me, that has been the situation in all of the jobs I've had.


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Dec 28, 2005)

I only met one good MA, all the other ones are bitches. That's just my opinion. I spend a lot of money in MAC, you can see for yourself in my hauls and traincase.

Today, I went to return a few things (nothing major, foundation pumps, and some sponges). And the girl was like "Soooooo, all you're keeping is the lip conditioner?" and I'm thinking to myself like, "Bitch, if you don't just haul your snobby ass over to the lingerie stuff and let me buy the crap that I really want, then maybe you can stop being so into what I kept from my original purchase!". Of course, this wasn't at my usual MAC, so I'm going to MY MAC now and spending the money I really wanted to there.


----------



## lah_knee (Dec 28, 2005)

out of curiosity, why did you return the pump and sponges? i havent had anyone return sponges before :O 

anyway, i wouldnt read into the lines of how associates communicate with you. thats when people start getting huffy and bitchy because they think the MA is IMPLYING something. wtf, WHO CARES!!! just answer the question and move on. its not really worth getting bent out of shape about. i know i have had some people hand me bag and say "i want to return this" and i dump out the stuff and make sure they want to return all of it and why they are returning it. its procedure. its hard to ask and clarify things without sounding prying or rude. so try not to read into things like that because 99% of the time, im sure its not on purpose or meant to be taken that way :O


----------



## missdiorable (Dec 28, 2005)

ive been to about 5 mac counters or free standing stores in my area & they all have been super nice. except for the mac counter in nordstroms at tysons....they completely ignored me so i left & went to the counter in macys [ i think it was macys]at tysons.


----------



## Isis (Dec 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missdiorable* 
_ive been to about 5 mac counters or free standing stores in my area & they all have been super nice. except for the mac counter in nordstroms at tysons....they completely ignored me so i left & went to the counter in macys [ i think it was macys]at tysons._

 
They do that all the time! And whoever that girl was over the Galleria store that I talked to over the phone... Oh man she tweeked my nerves so bad!
The Nordstroms in Columbia has gotten much better at customer service than it used to be. They have alot of new faces there. I noticed b/c I went there a couple times this weekend.
hehe I count 9 or 10 stores/counters that I go to


----------



## missdiorable (Dec 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FairladyZ* 
_They do that all the time! And whoever that girl was over the Galleria store that I talked to over the phone... Oh man she tweeked my nerves so bad!
The Nordstroms in Columbia has gotten much better at customer service than it used to be. They have alot of new faces there. I noticed b/c I went there a couple times this weekend.
hehe I count 9 or 10 stores/counters that I go to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha yeah i havent ventured my way into md yet. but what did the girl at the galleria do ususally the are great. maybe she was new who knows


----------



## Isis (Dec 28, 2005)

I called the MAC store at Tyson's Galleria in VA to put a discontinued shadow on hold (De Menthe). I had been down there the day before for the same shadow, but have since given it to a friend so I wanted another. I also specifically said that I would not be able to make it down there until tomorrow (Saturday) evening. That went fine, the SA was very nice.
I also gave the stores number to another girl that lives out of state so she could get it as well. That went ok too, and she actually ordered 2 even though the SA told her there were 3 left, just in case they didn't have mine on hold (she had emailed me to let me know). So I decided to call back and make sure I still had one under my name.
When I called the second time to double-check, the SA that answered asked if I had come down yesterday to pick up my items, I said yes, but that I only bought one and would like another, told her about my previous call this evening, and could she please check for me. She made no effort to do so and told me that all hold items would be cleared at the end of the day and could I call back tomorrow. I again explained that this was not from yesterday but from today and that I could not possibly get to the store until tomorrow evening, she did not want to check and asked if I  was going to come down by close of business. I again explained that there was no possible way for me to get to the store by then. All of this was punctuated with long periods of silence, it seriously felt like I was pulling teeth to try and get her to do it, and that she was just not paying attention. Not once during the entire conversation did she ask my to please hold while she checked or have another associate check. I finally asked if she could just please make sure of it and hung up because I was so frustrated. Her answer was just a short ‘yeah, ok.'

Corperate was very prompt in getting back to me about it and the forwarded my complaint on to the manager there (along with the MA's name of course).


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Dec 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 
_out of curiosity, why did you return the pump and sponges? i havent had anyone return sponges before :O 
_

 
I know what you mean about not reading into thing too much, but there was more to the story than the return. I just didn't want to get in to it, b/c I hate reading looooong posts. Anywho, my shopping cart had stuff saved and my boyf thought I needed them, so he bought me a bunch of little stuff along with big stuff (brush cleaner, sponges, pumps, and like a shrpener). I figured, what the hell, I might as well return them for stuff i need.


----------



## missdiorable (Dec 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FairladyZ* 
_I called the MAC store at Tyson's Galleria in VA to put a discontinued shadow on hold (De Menthe). I had been down there the day before for the same shadow, but have since given it to a friend so I wanted another. I also specifically said that I would not be able to make it down there until tomorrow (Saturday) evening. That went fine, the SA was very nice.
I also gave the stores number to another girl that lives out of state so she could get it as well. That went ok too, and she actually ordered 2 even though the SA told her there were 3 left, just in case they didn't have mine on hold (she had emailed me to let me know). So I decided to call back and make sure I still had one under my name.
When I called the second time to double-check, the SA that answered asked if I had come down yesterday to pick up my items, I said yes, but that I only bought one and would like another, told her about my previous call this evening, and could she please check for me. She made no effort to do so and told me that all hold items would be cleared at the end of the day and could I call back tomorrow. I again explained that this was not from yesterday but from today and that I could not possibly get to the store until tomorrow evening, she did not want to check and asked if I  was going to come down by close of business. I again explained that there was no possible way for me to get to the store by then. All of this was punctuated with long periods of silence, it seriously felt like I was pulling teeth to try and get her to do it, and that she was just not paying attention. Not once during the entire conversation did she ask my to please hold while she checked or have another associate check. I finally asked if she could just please make sure of it and hung up because I was so frustrated. Her answer was just a short ‘yeah, ok.'

Corperate was very prompt in getting back to me about it and the forwarded my complaint on to the manager there (along with the MA's name of course)._

 
what was the MAs name so i know  to avoid her. i hate when they do stuff like that...the nordstroms at tysons was like that....the SAs at nordstroms arent like that when i got my hc dress there they treated me like princess but thats off topic..hmp i hate rude SAs or MAs. how you are at a certain place spreads from mouth to mouth you know.


----------



## Isis (Dec 28, 2005)

From working reatail before, word spreads faster than wild fire! Anyone who works in that business with half a brain should know it... too bad alot of them don't seem to grasp that fact. I'm like the super secret shopper for stores that are my favorites b/c I get around so much and used to be a manager so I'm always listening and watching. They live asking me whats going on with the other stores in their district. It's pretty entertaining 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even my former DM for bebe will ask me whats going on!
OH man... I gotta find where I put her name bc/ I added that into the letter after saving it and copying it into email... I'll PM you though when I find it.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Dec 28, 2005)

I have had mostly good expierences. Sometimes people just have bad days. Although there is one guy who works at my counter who i refuse to let help me or do my makeup. He is so rude, & drama-queen-ish, and he just thinks he's a notch above everyone. My aunt told me that one person at MAC told her she couldn't wear a certain color b/c of her age. That pissed me off.


----------



## shabdebaz (Dec 29, 2005)

*Uncalled for...*

I had a similar situation of a previous poster where I was juggling 3 customers and a phone call by myself (on the day of the Lingerie launch) when I had a 4th lady showed up at the counter expecting to be helped RIGHT AWAY.  I told her I would be with her as soon as I could.  She barely stood there a minute, then starting shaking her head at me and mouthed something before walking away.  I mean, give me a break!  Like I said before, some people have preconceived notions about the girls working there and wait for the littlest thing to happen to justify their opinions.  In the very short time that I have been a MAC employee, I've seen things like this many times.   In fact, recently a new hire had only been working her third day when she unintentionally served a certain customer before one who was waiting longer....and she called us all "MAC Bitches"!!!  That is completely uncalled for.


----------



## lah_knee (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shabdebaz* 
_I had a similar situation of a previous poster where I was juggling 3 customers and a phone call by myself (on the day of the Lingerie launch) when I had a 4th lady showed up at the counter expecting to be helped RIGHT AWAY.  I told her I would be with her as soon as I could.  She barely stood there a minute, then starting shaking her head at me and mouthed something before walking away.  I mean, give me a break!  Like I said before, some people have preconceived notions about the girls working there and wait for the littlest thing to happen to justify their opinions.  In the very short time that I have been a MAC employee, I've seen things like this many times.   In fact, recently a new hire had only been working her third day when she unintentionally served a certain customer before one who was waiting longer....and she called us all "MAC Bitches"!!!  That is completely uncalled for._

 
YESSS exactly. i have no problem being stern with my word either. i wont be rude but i will let you know and communicate with you that it will be a little while. jumping from one customer to the next over and over with little or no time to think of anything else, can take a toll on you esp when you are working on a busy day with 10 other MA's barking things at you, waiting in line to ring up their sales on the registers, and trying to get by to grab things they need in small spaces. i try not to be rude or take things out on guests, but they really need to realize that we do get busy and we dont mean to ignore or pass people up, we just arent paying attention to every single person that walks up and how long they have been waiting. i try my best but im only human. i havent had a rude customer yet, just picky picky picky ladies.


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shabdebaz* 
_  In fact, recently a new hire had only been working her third day when she unintentionally served a certain customer before one who was waiting longer....and she called us all "MAC Bitches"!!!  That is completely uncalled for._

 
Man, that's is sooooo ignorant! I wouldn't go that far. You guys got more demanding customers than I do, and I'm a Casino Host! Never knew there was so much drama in your industry. My whole thing is this, every "counter", store, casino, restaurant, etc... is going to have there people who have good and bad days. But like someone said before, having a bad day is not an excuse to be "rude" to a customer. Sorry that you ladies have to go through such demanding customers like that, just curious, are they younger or older?

Also, my whole thing with the MA that was being a bitch, was that she was laughing and giggling something about me. Not being "rude" b/c it was busy or whatever.... she was saying something about my returns ... when I came back later on, her manager personally apologized to me b/c another MA said that I overhead the MA's talking about me. That's all, it doesn't matter really anymore, b/c I went back to my own MAC counter and bought my lingerie stuff there.


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 29, 2005)

The newest stereotype I've encountered is that MAC artists are dumb . . . which is why we do makeup. God people irritate me!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shabdebaz (Dec 29, 2005)

I would say it is more the middle aged customers who are like that.  It seems like the younger girls are content with browsing or trying on colours while they are waiting for service.


----------



## lah_knee (Dec 29, 2005)

lets just say there is a widdeeee range of customers we get and we have to read them the second they approach. its kinda hard. we get younger girls who look scared or intimidated... groups of girls who are in awe of your makeup and ask a billion questions and love everything you show them... women who are super picky and dont want to try anything new even though they say they do... etc etc... the area i live in isnt filled with snotty rich bitches thank god so i dont really deal with the crowd that has money. i deal more with middle/working class people...


----------



## asnbrb (Dec 29, 2005)

it's kind of odd.  i go to the freestanding store in Ala Moana a lot and I usually get good if not great service.  My friend, however, went in there to buy something for me for Christmas and was completely ignored the first time she went in there.  She left and went back at the end of her shopping trip thinking that it was because it was busy and was ignored AGAIN despite being one of very few in the store for more than 15 minutes (more MAs talking amongst themselves than customers). She got pissed off enough that she stormed up to the nearest chit chatty MA and demanded to know if that's how they treat all customers and how exactly were they trained to greet customers ESPECIALLY during the Christmas shopping season.  After that, they treated her with kid gloves, especially when she told them to go in the database and to look up my name and see what I already had.  They also apparently found her mother and her sister in the database. 

Now, both of us used to work in the restaurant/retail industry (Dave and Buster's), so I know that she doesn't take customer service lightly.  In fact, I think that she gave me the "extra sugar coated" version of the story.  Also, we BOTH know someone who works there and it's highly doubtful that she would've told off the girl lightly knowing that she's our friend's coworker.


----------



## Demosthenes (Dec 29, 2005)

*edited because this post contains personal information about my location and identity and can be seen via a google search*


----------



## clamster (May 28, 2007)

some of them are sooo friendly and nice, but then others just mean, they should be friendly when you ask for help, others seem to avoid you question. The other day I asked for a sample of pigment from a girl and she looked pissed off and them when I recieve my sample there was pretty much nothing in the container, I thought it was empty at first. Then I was looking at the blot powder and tried to ask the lady what color I should get and she told me and just stood there like I was supposed to do something. I wish they could suggest more things but not in a pushy way. If they see someone they could suggest what colors would be good on them.


----------



## melaniumom (May 28, 2007)

I've never really had a BAD experience.  I usually go straight to the pro store or order online before I go anywhere else.  Any store I have ever been to I have never had any problem.  The artists at the pro store are just awesome.  They've never been anything but helpful and super-nice.

The only snobby encounters I've had are with the male MAC artists! LOL  Nothing too terrible, but I get the snobby vibes from them way more than I do from the females 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've never gone to a counter or store with the expectation that the person helping me would be rude or crabby or snobby or anything of the kind!


----------



## Hilly (May 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I have had similar instances.  I love MAC and will continue to go and shop but I know that the reality is that most of the MAs I come into contact with are going to be people I don't like.  Whether it's a situation where they ignore me, rush me, get an attitiude with me, or don't know enough to help me it's always something.  I usually find that when I come across an MA that I actually really like and get along with it's rare and I like to continue to come back and see that person but it's a hard thing to find._

 
I agree 150%!!
I loovvee the SAs at the free stnading store in Rice Village (houston) but- that is about 30 mins from me where I can just go to Macy's MAC...but there, they arent always friendly or want to help you out. They sometimes make me feel like I am inconviniencing them. It's not a good feeling especially since I spend a large amount of my disposable income there...

It makes me wonder why they treat me that way...am I not good looking enough to be serviced by them? Do I look like I am going to not buy anything?

It sucks!

But thank goodness I have found some awesome SAs elsewhere.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 28, 2007)

I'm a freelancer and I love everyone I have worked with, everyone has been amazing. However, I know that some people are intimidated by me because I'm a 6'1 guy in makeup. But I always am really nice, down to Earth, and try to be helpful so hopefully I don't come across as snobby or anything!!


----------



## GreekChick (May 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AllINeedIsMac* 

 
_I only met one good MA, all the other ones are bitches. That's just my opinion. I spend a lot of money in MAC, you can see for yourself in my hauls and traincase.

Today, I went to return a few things (nothing major, foundation pumps, and some sponges). And the girl was like "Soooooo, all you're keeping is the lip conditioner?" and I'm thinking to myself like, "Bitch, if you don't just haul your snobby ass over to the lingerie stuff and let me buy the crap that I really want, then maybe you can stop being so into what I kept from my original purchase!". Of course, this wasn't at my usual MAC, so I'm going to MY MAC now and spending the money I really wanted to there._

 

Tasteless.


----------



## angeliquea~+ (May 29, 2007)

The MA's at my local mac store have a bit of a reputation as being like the stereotype, as in they're rude to/ignore customers. Personally I've never had a problem with them, although sometimes they can be less than attentive which I don't mind because normally I'm browsing and want to be left to my own devices. 

The people at the Pro store in Melbourne are fantastic, they encourage you to play with the makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there's nothing worse than going to a makeup counter and testing the makeup only to have some powdered old lady frown at you as if you're some kid that's just been caught with their hands in the cookie jar


----------



## Bybs (May 29, 2007)

I've never had any problems with MAC MA's but then again my local is a smaller, more personal counter.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (May 29, 2007)

Some of them here (in Adelaide,) do tend to ignore me a bit but then, I have 2 awesome girls who know me instantly, always ready to greet me and always have conversations with. Its a little scary that they also know its me on the phone when I ring up... before I've told them who I am haha... its nice though. I seriously appreciate it.


----------



## ilorietta (May 29, 2007)

here in uk (london to be specific) i have never had a bad experience. Everyone has always been sooooo helpful and down to earth. I love Mac shops! I always feel comfortabe when i stop and look at everything for as long as I wish....


----------



## JillBug (May 29, 2007)

i have never had a bad experience at my local macy's counter. everyone there is really sweet and helpful, but there is one ma who is my absolute favorite and she's leaving in a week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but she did give me her card and i also found out that we go to the same church so if i need anythin she said she would be glad to help!


----------



## bebs (May 31, 2007)

theres a few stores in the area I refuse to go to, and others where I will go first nordstroms in the spectrum is one of the best places I've ever been to, the pro store up in la as well is great I totally love going there everyone is wonderful and so helpful (it doesnt hurt collections come out a week or so earlier either) south coast, mission and all the malls and counters are great I love them all and have always ran into helpful wonderful people. 

however I've had nothing but trouble at the brea store they refuse to talk to you, give help. I've had a few MA's refuse to return things when I had the recept and had to talk to the manger and had her return it, all around its not a great store, they were out of stock and refused to call another store to help me locate the item I wanted and just pushed other products on me intstead.


----------



## giz2000 (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_i personally have never had any problems with mac ma's, and i've gone to numerous counters and free standing stores all over this country 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
that's cuz we luv you!!!!


----------



## lara (Jun 1, 2007)

If you go into a situation with a pre-conceived notion that all X are Y, then I'd suggest that you're going to create a self-fufilling prophesy. If you go in and expect all MAs to be bitchy and are on the defensive before someone has even greeted you, then chances are good that the MA is probably not going to be all sunshine and sparkles when it comes to dealing with you.

Not that I'm excusing those people who are shoddy front-line retail workers (because they certainly exist, and in good numbers as well), but I'm sure a lot of bad service tales stem from the someone bringing their issues and dramas out shopping with them.


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Jun 1, 2007)

Rock on, Lara! I totally agree!



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_If you go into a situation with a pre-conceived notion that all X are Y, then I'd suggest that you're going to create a self-fufilling prophesy. If you go in and expect all MAs to be bitchy and are on the defensive before someone has even greeted you, then chances are good that the MA is probably not going to be all sunshine and sparkles when it comes to dealing with you.

Not that I'm excusing those people who are shoddy front-line retail workers (because they certainly exist, and in good numbers as well), but I'm sure a lot of bad service tales stem from the someone bringing their issues and dramas out shopping with them._


----------



## landonsmother (Jun 2, 2007)

not all girls, just some.  however, i love the girls at my MAC counter.  the'yre really nice & helpful.


----------



## Emily_3383 (Jun 3, 2007)

So far i havent had a bad situation at MAC most MAs have been really nice.


----------



## blueyesdancing (Jun 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clamster* 

 
_some of them are sooo friendly and nice, but then others just mean, they should be friendly when you ask for help, others seem to avoid you question. The other day I asked for a sample of pigment from a girl and she looked pissed off and them when I recieve my sample there was pretty much nothing in the container, I thought it was empty at first. Then I was looking at the blot powder and tried to ask the lady what color I should get and she told me and just stood there like I was supposed to do something. I wish they could suggest more things but not in a pushy way. If they see someone they could suggest what colors would be good on them._

 
We are not allowed to give out pigment samples.  Anyone knows that a pigment sample will last you almost forever.


----------



## MACgirl (Jun 4, 2007)

I agreeand know that thier are some mac artists who are snobby, but thier are also alot that arent. Working for mac i have seen it all and i find that some customers come in with that preconcived notion that were all bitchy and give us attitude right off the bat which throws us off and were left clueless as to why so and so customer came in angry at us. I've also encountered customers who come in when were extremely busy and everyone is running around and want to be helped asap, when thier were others waiting first. They stand thier huffing and puffing, which makes my job harder becuase i look like the bad person for not helping him/her., and then im labled a mac bitch. I belive for every snobby mac artist thiers a rude customer, its retail. while i wish that wasnt its true, all i can do is remain humble and helpful.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACgirl* 

 
_I agreeand know that thier are some mac artists who are snobby, but thier are also alot that arent. Working for mac i have seen it all and i find that some customers come in with that preconcived notion that were all bitchy and give us attitude right off the bat which throws us off and were left clueless as to why so and so customer came in angry at us. I've also encountered customers who come in when were extremely busy and everyone is running around and want to be helped asap, when thier were others waiting first. They stand thier huffing and puffing, which makes my job harder becuase i look like the bad person for not helping him/her., and then im labled a mac bitch. I belive for every snobby mac artist thiers a rude customer, its retail. while i wish that wasnt its true, all i can do is remain humble and helpful._

 
I totally hear you on this. Most customers are really nice and all, but there are some customers that just have no respect or patience. I treat everyone with kindness and give everyone a chance. Some people come in and behave like jerks which I find unacceptable. Just because we get paid to help someone doesn't mean they can treat us like dirt, ya know? I also hate when people don't take the advice that a professional is giving them. If they want to go by their own knowledge and opinions, then do not ask for help and shop somewhere else. But I've only had a few people like that before. Most people are really nice, and work with me when I try to help them. I loove working at MAC, and I am always respectful to the customer - even if they do not deserve it, lol! Hope I don't come off as a jerk!!


----------



## sexypuma (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blueyesdancing* 

 
_We are not allowed to give out pigment samples.  Anyone knows that a pigment sample will last you almost forever._

 
Is that a new thing? When did it start?


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blueyesdancing* 

 
_We are not allowed to give out pigment samples.  Anyone knows that a pigment sample will last you almost forever._

 
I saw some girls on here have them and I wanted to go to the store to get a couple too..crap lol


----------



## MACgirl (Jun 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_ I also hate when people don't take the advice that a professional is giving them. If they want to go by their own knowledge and opinions, then do not ask for help and shop somewhere else... and work with me when I try to help them... I am always respectful to the customer - even if they do not deserve it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
totally right!!!!!


----------



## Carmen_London (Aug 20, 2008)

I've always been very impressed with the standards of service I've had in the past from MAC staff.
They've been friendly, informative, happy and pleasant.
Particularly excellent stores in the uk for me that stand out would be Brighton and Covent Garden, London.


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 20, 2008)

I've been to the MAC freestanding store in Square 1 and have had almost all my experiences be very pleasant. I've dealt with ~ 6 MAs and they have all been really friendly and helpful and great except for one. 

I explained to her that I had recently bought NW15 SFF and that it was a little orange on me and I mistakenly said I was looking for something lighter (I know NW15 is the lightest colour). So she was just like "NW15 is the lightest" like in an "isn't that obvious?" type of voice. So I was just like yes i know that but NC15 appears a little lighter and I was just wondering if I could have a small sample to try out at home in different lighting. And then she's like "That's not for your skintone". And I was like to myself ok...I realize I look like a warm tone but still. So I just said "Ok, but I'd still like to try it". And then even as she is pouring out the sample she's like "You have red and pink in your neck and face and that is not right for using NC shades." I felt like I had to beg for the sample! And when I got home and tried it, it was totally fine! I wasn't buying a whole bottle and she didn't even know what it looked like on so I thought telling me once would have been enough.

Also I was there last weekend and I'm not sure what the policy is on helping multiple customers at once? There was one MA on the floor and two MAs dealing with a long line of people purchasing. The MA on the floor was dealing with this very picky middle-aged lady helping her choose a lipstick. Everything was "too matte", "too frosty", "too pale", "too shimmery". I'm like come onnnn. There was a number of other people waiting too. I'm fully standing at the counter waiting for the MA to finish but she never said anything to me! She fully looked straight at me two or three times and then turned away. I don't know if once you are with a customer you are supposed to stay with them until you are done, but a "Can I help you?" or "I'll be with you as soon as I'm done" would have been nice.

That being said, all my other experiences have been fab and I hope to encounter those artists again.


----------



## concertina (Aug 20, 2008)

Nearly all stereotypes are based in reality. Thats what a stereotype *IS*. 

In my own experiences, its hit or miss and greatly depends on what type of place I'm going to, be it counter or freestanding. The counters at higher end stores, I get flat out ignored or talked down to or barely helped. Freestanding stores are hit or miss; either really, super helpful or given the cold shoulder and looked down on.


----------



## concertina (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sexypuma* 

 
_Is that a new thing? When did it start?_

 
Yeah, cause the MA's at the freestanding I normally go to don't have issue's giving our samples...


----------



## Nzsallyb (Aug 20, 2008)

i think it just varies - there will be good and bad eggs. one of the counters that i go to the girls are awesome - their makeup is real art! they make an effort to remember your name, and are so helpful and always want to put stuff on me. in another department store, some of the girls are a little but snobbier, but that could also come with working in that flash department store. i just hunt out the MA's i like!


----------



## lcristina (Aug 21, 2008)

I love the MA's in my hometown. We only have one MAC counter where I'm from (and one mall to boot!) so it's a given that it's the place where my friend and I hang out the most. Since we are both uber addicts to makeup, we've bonded with the MA's there and feel very comfortable around them. We just show up and they don't ask us if we need anything in particular. They let us run around swatching everything in sight because they know that we're not leaving empty-handed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have experienced situations where a MA will seem pushy or rushed, but it was in a bigger department store where they really do live off of their commission. It's understandable.


----------



## paramourlace (Aug 21, 2008)

i work at the counter in macys at miami and we are all one big happy family there. we have great and loyal costumers who always come back and they will come back to you of you give them great costumer service. we rarely have disputes or atittude towards eachother, and we talk to costumers as if talking to your friend by listening, giving them undivided attention, and getting them what they need. costumers see us as there beauty consultent. i can't ever complain about my co workers and mangagers


----------



## aimee (Aug 21, 2008)

i dont know why people think that way
at my MAC Counter theyre friendly and fun i love to go there
and even when i meet them at a club or bar we say hi and chit chat


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 21, 2008)

All the guys and girls that work at my local counter are absolutely lovely! They're all really pleasant and helpful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't think there's a particular stereotype about MAC staff. If some of the staff out there are total biatches, who'd rather gossip that serve customers and who are unwilling to nice of course people aren't going to like them and are going to feel intimidated. I don't think it's MAC as a brand that's the problem it's minor individuals.

Like others have said a stereotype isn't just made from magic. It's based on peoples actual experiences and along with all the good I'm sure there has been a fair few bad too.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 

 
_anyway, ive NEVER had any experiences with any mac ma being rude, snotty, etc etc... if anything i always feel they come and ask if they can help TOO SOON when im still deciding on things   as a buyer i like to be left alone. i make up my own mind about colors and products. but i know there arent many buyers like me hahaha now that i am an employee i see lotssss of people need help or have questions, and im there to assist in any way possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am the SAME way. I like to look around and make decisions on my own, count my money, make sure I have enough, look around some more, and swish things around in my mind.

I am a strange shopper, I really don't like to be bothered. And a lot of times this comes back and bites me in the ass, especially when people think I am shoplifting just because I am not accepting service. Even though I am always polite and if I really have a question I will ask.

As for bad experiences, I have had my share at the MAC stores, except the Pro store in Chicago and the Oak Brook store. Each of those, each time I go there, is amazing service. I love them


----------



## l1onqueen (Aug 25, 2008)

Sadly, most of the ones I've encountered are "itchy". There are some good ones out there, in my experience the nice ones are few and far in between. Prime example: Over the weekend I went to the counter and I asked the MA about the possibility of a Hello Kitty collection.  She just stared at me for a minute and then said "You are WAY to into MAC!" then shook her head at me like she felt sorry for me.  I felt like a makeup geek!


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 26, 2008)

^Ah no, that's not nice of her! She should  be jumping up and down with you at the sight of future collections, not bashing you for it.


----------



## jardinaires (Aug 26, 2008)

it depends. all of the girls at the store i go to, they're great. some of them do have that heir of holier-than-thou at first, but it's all in people's perception of them. i love my MA's. 

i think there's more a stereotype with the men that work at MAC. most all of the awful experiences i've had at MAC were with male MA's, and this sort of perturbs me because i am male and it should be something we might have in common: being a guy and wearing makeup, but 9 times out of 10 they look down their nose at me or act overly fake.

i try to avoid stereotypes, but sometimes i can't help but notice little consistencies. these guys, usually have some over-styled edgy haircut. too much clear lipgloss is usually involved in their overall makeup look, with over-plucked eyebrows and perhaps some foundation that is caked into the skin where a beard would be growing. i'm as understanding as i can possibly be for why someone would be so rude just because they are behind the counter, looking through drawers and wearing a brush belt and i have a shopping list and a few questions. but when ANYBODY acts rude to you, you seem to remember all the negative things about their appearance to correspond with the negative things you saw in their personality.


----------



## florabundance (Aug 26, 2008)

I don't have a "local" counter, so I go to various stores in London and i'm yet to have a negative experience in terms of customer service. 

HOWEVER, One thing did happen which was just rude - it didn't even directly effect me - and uncalled for. I hadn't asked the name of the lady who assissted me but the girls at the counter when I was paying asked me who helped me out (probably customer feedback ?? i dunno).

When i didnt know her name they asked me to describe her. So i did, "long dark hair, slightly tan, wearing neutrals" and they looked at me blankly. The girl also happened to be a bigger girl but i didnt really see that as necessary to point out because she was the only worker who looked as i had described to them. So they went to me "oh don't hold back..she's a "curvier" girl isnt she?" all sarcastic and laughed out loud then whispered "fat" and it was just so MEAN. 

I was with my brother (who was buying a gift for his girl) and we were just stunned that they would outrightly bitch about their coworker to us, as customers.


----------



## shelavou (Jan 2, 2009)

I've had only good experiences at mine! There's this one MA thats always there when I go there and shes so nice and helpful!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jardinaires* 

 
_it depends. all of the girls at the store i go to, they're great. some of them do have that heir of holier-than-thou at first, but it's all in people's perception of them. i love my MA's. 

i think there's more a stereotype with the men that work at MAC. most all of the awful experiences i've had at MAC were with male MA's, and this sort of perturbs me because i am male and it should be something we might have in common: being a guy and wearing makeup, but 9 times out of 10 they look down their nose at me or act overly fake.

i try to avoid stereotypes, but sometimes i can't help but notice little consistencies. these guys, usually have some over-styled edgy haircut. too much clear lipgloss is usually involved in their overall makeup look, with over-plucked eyebrows and perhaps some foundation that is caked into the skin where a beard would be growing. i'm as understanding as i can possibly be for why someone would be so rude just because they are behind the counter, looking through drawers and wearing a brush belt and i have a shopping list and a few questions. but when ANYBODY acts rude to you, you seem to remember all the negative things about their appearance to correspond with the negative things you saw in their personality._

 
I hope nobody thinks of me like this. ;_____;


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 2, 2009)

Most MAC employees tend to be pretty awesome if you just relate to them, share your love of makeup, and try not to be annoying.

I've encountered a snob or two, but I wouldn't generalize my experiences and say all MAC artists are snobs.


----------



## jardinaires (Jan 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_I hope nobody thinks of me like this. ;_____;_

 

never!


----------



## pianohno (Jan 3, 2009)

I find that they generally get nicer the more money you're willing to spend ...


----------



## amy84023 (Jan 3, 2009)

In my area it varies greatly depending on who you deal with and which store/counter you go to.  For example, there is one guy that I always make a point of shopping with at the freestanding store that I shop at because he is an absolute doll and has always been nothing but helpful and nice to me.  

On the other hand, the MAs at the Nordstrom (near me) are terrible.  They will say "hello" to you but then completely ignore you, even if you are standing there saying "Excuse me..." or "When you get a moment, could I have some assistance please?"  Even if you can get one of them over to "help" you, their lack of knowledge goes beyond what some here consider "mac addicts expecting too much from people who simply consider working at a mac counter their "job.""  They know nothing.  At all.  

I always try to take in to account that I love mac a little *too much* and that it is always with in the realm of possibility that I know something that the MAs don't because I'm a fanatic nutso.  But, there are basic things that, as MAs, they should know.  Things about application, color matching, color combination, etc. that they are just not knowledgeable about.  

Also, and this is a personal observation, I have found counter employees at department store to have the worst attitudes.  Maybe it is because they have to work on commission, or maybe it is because they do not get the individualized attention/training as an employee that one may receive at a freestanding store that is strictly devoted to the brand's product.  I'm not really sure.  But, I do know, that every bad experience I have had with someone's attitude, has been at a counter...not a freestanding store.  And it is usually that they act like they are snotty, better than the customer, couldn't be bothered, or think you are stealing.  

I mean, honestly, just because I look like a 17 year old and people thing kids steal, doesn't mean I am.  I'm 25, happen to look young, and am a lawyer....who has more than enough money to spend on MU and doesn't need to steal it.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jan 3, 2009)

stereotypes usually hold some truth to them. i'm not saying that the stereotype is true but i've experienced a few *itches. but i've experienced a few *itches in a lot of areas of retail. now there are some MAC counters i've gone to where the MA's said their hellos and went on about their business but if i said i needed help they were right there with undivided attention. i've been to a couple where the MA's were cool but i think they were relying on the makeup to sell itself rather than them trying to sell. not a major problem to me, just an observation. and i've experienced a *itch or two but i just kind of figured maybe she was the *itch just having a bad day. 
the moral of my babbling is that i've considered the stereotype but i can't let one woman's/man's *itchiness form my whole view of MAC. maybe they're just having a bad day. i frequent one MAC counter where i live and haven't had a problem......
when i worked in nordstrom's there was one broad that worked for MAC that had the most f'd up attitude  and was a constant *itch but i didn't assume she was that way because she worked for MAC. shit, she had to walk past my dept. on her way to the counter and she looked like a *itch before she even got there. lol! she was just a stuck up broad.  never had a problem with anyone else at that counter. and i didn't have  a problem with her because i had my own lady i always went to so i just never really talked to her


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Jan 3, 2009)

ive never had a bad time with an MA.. in fact, I dont run into them a lot because i live so far away from a counter or store-- but ill even post this little tidbit about an MA I "ran" into yesterday.

I have enough empties for about 5 back2macs, but i wanted to B2M for the BBR collection.. so with Jenna's suggestion I called the MAC store closest to me in the St. Louis Galleria Mall... A nice girl named Michelle answered, who I found out was one of hte managers, and when i explained to her my situation she was more than willing to help me out..

She took down my name and number and said that she would give me a call in a bit...

2 hours later I recived a phone call from her, and after our previous call where she had told me I could only b2m for 3 items, she told m that she felt horrible that i lived so far away and was going to allow me to b2m for all 5.. i was so happy!

She waited patiently on the phone while i went through the specktra swatches (well.. it only took me about 30 seconds to get to the swatched forum and from there I told her what I wanted)... and then chatted with me a bit about the collection.. I ended up wanting 3 eyeshadows and 2 lipglosses.... we chatted for a bit, and she was SO incredibly nice... She said she was going to pack up my stuff that day and label it in order to send it out the second she recieved my empties.. I only got charged $5 for shipping.. and she told me to call her ANY TIME i had an questions or needed cosmetic advice or anything

NICEST MA EVER!!!!!!!!!

So if anyone lives near the STL mall--- stop by... her name is Michelle and shes PHENOMENAL! She def made my day yesterday!!!!!!!!


----------



## jdechant (Jan 3, 2009)

^^I'm SOOO glad that everything worked out for you!!! I've only had the EXACT same experiences with MAC MA's..wether I am in the store (which isn't to often cause I live so far away from one) or if I phone them, they are ALWAYS sooo nice and willing to help me out. Even when I go to the MAC stores, we always end up chatting about this and that and they find out that I live soo far up north. In more then one occasion, they have told me just to give the store a call and they could do any order for me over the phone anytime and it would only be $5 dollars shipping (BTW which is overnighted cause I get my stuff in usually 1 to 2 days)...anyways, I have passed this info on to other people in High Level (where i'm from) and they have only had nice things to say about the girls in MAC West Edmonton. Soo.. I guess what I'm trying to say is that I <3 my MAC MA's..lol..they are AWESOME!!


----------



## rachybloom (Jan 3, 2009)

I actually feel like MAC is a more approachable brand in comparison to super high end brands like Chanel, YSL, etc. Whenever I go into a place like Saks, Neimans, etc.. I feel the sales people (at least in my area) are very "exclusive". I've encountered salespeople at ALL kinds of shops that are rude, pushy, etc.. even at MAC, but I feel like the girls and guys at MAC are always super friendly with me. They always make me feel comfortable and I like that mainly like to help me, rather than just make a sale. I think out of all the cosmetic retailers out there, MAC is a place I feel comfortable in and people probably just have a pre-conceived notion about it that stems from the sleek, sophisticated atmosphere of all the stores.

Just an example of how I've encountered truly snide, rude individuals in makeup retail.. In Neimans, apparently they don't take Visa, but only American Express (some contracting deal.. I had no idea since Saks takes whatever), and when I went to pay with my Visa at the YSL counter the two ladies behind the counter actually LAUGHED a little at me? They told me they didn't "take Visa here at Neimans". They were these two old ladies, completely Botox-ed out and they were being so snide. I felt so unwelcome. I'm only 18 and these kind of ladies are generally very, very rude to me and make me NEVER want to spend my hard earned cash there. I never shop there (at Neimans) anymore, and MUCH prefer Nordstroms for YSL. I've never encountered anyone at MAC smirk or laugh at me.. rather, they love to goof around with me and my friends (and even my boyfriend, much to his chagrin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Jenna thats awesome!!! Yeah Michelle told me the same exact thing-- that she would help me out with ANYTHING any time and I could call and place an order through her ANY time... I friggin <3ed her.. you saved my life Jenna!


----------



## jdechant (Jan 4, 2009)

^^Hey, we all got to find a way to cope with our MAC addiction when we are nowhere near one..lol.....I'm just sooo happy that they are soo easy to deal with!! I phoned Sephora (in the same mall as MAC was) and they were the exact same way saying that they could do an order over the phone and ship it..yaya...I feel like i got the "hookups" now....lol


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 5, 2009)

I avoid my local counter that's in Nordstrom.  9 out of 10 times I have a terrible experience.  Even if it's just something small, I'll get in the car and drive 30 minutes to my nearest store vs. the 2 minutes to the mall.  I'm glad the first time I ever went there I had a good experience, because otherwise I am not sure if I would have begun this MAC obsession.  The counters always intimadated me, but the MUA I got was excellent, friendly, and very knowledgable.  He gave me his personal email and number in case I needed help with anything else.

My freestanding store is awesome, I haven't had a bad time there at all, except for once where there was a bit of cold attitude, but the MUA still got me what I was asking for and was polite.  One girl and I had a ton of fun one day running around playing with different colors on our hand and trying out different stuff.  She seemed truly excited about it, and that made me happy.

As for the MAC Pro store in NYC... UGH.  Nothing like being treated like I was a second class citizen/idiot.  Funniest thing was when I asked for Biogreen, and the MUA decided to argue with me about how that color didn't exist... I finally walked over after about 3 minutes of going "No, it doesn't exist" "Yes, it does"  "No, Bottle Green does, not BioGreen.  You misread" "No, I didn't" "Yes, you did.  There's no such color", grabbed the display and went "Oh really?"  I am not a rude person, until someone just starts showing horrible incompetence, and that just kinda set me off.  I really love that store because I can get everything that the other stores don't carry, but that one experience just soured me ever wanting to go back.  

Any place/store/business/whereever can be like this, though.  It's just not MAC.  I was about to find a new dentist because one hygienst was the biggest *insert lots of creative terms here* I've ever seen in the medical profession, but at my latest appt I got another hygienst that was one of the nicest I've ever had.  Bad days, good days, differing personalities... it's just life


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_ Funniest thing was when I asked for Biogreen, and the MUA decided to argue with me about how that color didn't exist... I finally walked over after about 3 minutes of going "No, it doesn't exist" "Yes, it does" "No, Bottle Green does, not BioGreen. You misread" "No, I didn't" "Yes, you did. There's no such color", grabbed the display and went "Oh really?" l_


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 5, 2009)

I love the girls (and guy) in the Harlem store in NY. They've always been very friendly and really keen to help. In a genuine way too, I can see through that fake crap straightaway. The guy in there knows my boyf so I guess that helps when the other SA's see them greeting one another when we go in.

It's a shame I can't say the same for the SA's in the Pro store in Covent Garden, London or Selfridges! I find them patronising and a couple act like they can't be bothered, assuming I don't have the money to spend until I start reeling off shades to them and they realise I actually know my shit. 

At that point I've already decided that I don't want to deal with them and purposely wait until another SA is free and let them serve me instead.


----------



## GreekChick (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amy84023* 

 
_In my area it varies greatly depending on who you deal with and which store/counter you go to. For example, there is one guy that I always make a point of shopping with at the freestanding store that I shop at because he is an absolute doll and has always been nothing but helpful and nice to me. 

On the other hand, the MAs at the Nordstrom (near me) are terrible. They will say "hello" to you but then completely ignore you, even if you are standing there saying "Excuse me..." or "When you get a moment, could I have some assistance please?" Even if you can get one of them over to "help" you, their lack of knowledge goes beyond what some here consider "mac addicts expecting too much from people who simply consider working at a mac counter their "job."" They know nothing. At all. 

I always try to take in to account that I love mac a little *too much* and that it is always with in the realm of possibility that I know something that the MAs don't because I'm a fanatic nutso. But, there are basic things that, as MAs, they should know. Things about application, color matching, color combination, etc. that they are just not knowledgeable about. 

Also, and this is a personal observation, I have found counter employees at department store to have the worst attitudes. Maybe it is because they have to work on commission, or maybe it is because they do not get the individualized attention/training as an employee that one may receive at a freestanding store that is strictly devoted to the brand's product. I'm not really sure. But, I do know, that every bad experience I have had with someone's attitude, has been at a counter...not a freestanding store. And it is usually that they act like they are snotty, better than the customer, couldn't be bothered, or think you are stealing. 

I mean, honestly, just because I look like a 17 year old and people thing kids steal, doesn't mean I am. I'm 25, happen to look young, and am a lawyer....who has more than enough money to spend on MU and doesn't need to steal it._

 
Everyone receives the same training, whether they work at a counter, a MAC store, or a Pro Store.


----------



## ticki (Jan 5, 2009)

i've found that i usually get better service at the freestanding stores as opposed to the counters.  although, i have to admit that the service at the counters near me have been getting better.

what i thought used to be the worst was the MAC store in Valley Fair Mall in San Jose.  the whole stereotype was in full life there.  a lot of the staff there were snotty and holier than thou.  granted, it's busy as hell there, but i never saw a reason to act like that to customers.  shopped there a couple of times and hadn't been back in ages.  i was back there recently and was pleasantly surprised to see a lot of changes.  quite a few new MAs and the attitude was entirely different.  it was right before Christmas and right when the RSS stuff went on sale.  the place was packed to the gills and everybody was pretty friendly and cordial.  what a breath of fresh air.  i'd shop there more if i didn't feel like i was cheating on my regular MA up the peninsula.  lol.

oh, and the best counter service i've ever had was at the Nordstrom MAC counter in Valley Fair.


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 5, 2009)

Usually, i have a very good expirience at MAC, but the bad ones tend to stick with you. MAC positions are highly coveted, and i guess some people get the attitude that they're major hot shit when they work there... 
I used to work at an American Eagle, and people were acting like that. I was like, dude, we sell jeans. not that cool.


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 11, 2009)

Thursday past, i went to my local MAC store to haul on BBR. Well, i got everything i wanted and still had a ton left to spend on my Gift cards. The 25% off was going on online, so i mentioned it to the MA. She didnt know about it, but i asked her i could use GC's online and she said " yea! i think so! Ofcourse!" so i took her word for it. Needless to say after 2-3 hours of carefully selecting what i wanted online, i found out i couldn't use the gift cards. i was so mad. I know to most of you this is just an MA making a mistake, but she's always making mistakes. She did my makeup for a wedding once, and let me say, i could have done it myself. It was a very light smokey eye (whitish all over the eye with a touch of black in the crease and winged out) and a red lip. She didnt line my lips properly (they were red). She also applied and sold me a product that would make the red bleed. Infact, on another occasion, she said that applying urgent slimshine over ruby woo would always make the color bleed. thanks!
And then, she sold me Russian Red ls instead of lg. I couldn't return it because i had bought it downtown at a store, and at the time didn't have a store nearby. I didnt go downtown often. Anyway, it's her lack of attention that makes me crazy. I've complained about her before, but i dont think i will for this time.


----------



## metal_romantic (Mar 25, 2009)

I sometimes feel like I have to spend ages on my makeup and hair etc. to go to buy makeup, which is silly, but I've had some MA's make some comments that I was unhappy about and made me feel two inches tall.
Anyway, my point is that I think many people are a bit scared of the MA's because although they want help to look their best, they don't want to be attacked for not being perfect in the first place and they think that MA's (especially if they are made up within an inch of their lives) will look down on them. I still feel like that sometimes. Unfortunately as an MA there isn't anything you can do to break down this stereotype until a customer actually comes to the store. I think the key is to be as tactful as possible and focus on the good points because everybody has them. If someone has features that you don't deem to be attractive then so what? It doesn't matter. It doesn't make them less intelligent or valuable. Now I am starting out as an MA I am always looking out for the attractive features that people have and I can usually find them. Stereotypes will always exist but you can personally break it even if there are others out there who personify it.


----------



## jmarie7481 (Mar 30, 2009)

I came across this thread in my boredom at work and found it interesting since I plan on applying with MAC when I move soon. Plus a friend of mine is totally anti-MAC because she's had so many bad experiences with her's. I believe one time one of the artists and the counter she _went_ to told her that she probably couldn't afford something when she inquired of its price. So stupid and rude. I've always had great MAC experiences though so I'm always so surprised that some people think so negatively of MAC artists. I love the people at my counter. Every single one of them is genuinely nice and excited about their jobs. I've been to MAC counters and stores all over Northern and Sountern California and everyone has still been wonderful. I've even gone to my local counter looking a total mess with no makeup, after a long day at work and still am treated the same. Actually last week I went in to be matched because I just got SO much darker with the season change...my eyes were red and watery from allergies and I had a few icky breakouts on chin...I requested that my MA only match to my jawline area so my eyes wouldn't get worse and she wouldn't have to touch my gross zits lol! And yet still, my MA and everyone there was nice.

So I guess it just depends on the person, just like most things in life. Sterotypes are never inclusive of everyone.


----------



## nursie (Mar 30, 2009)

my closest (and of course most frequented) mac counter is close to my gym, so most often i'm stopping by the counter after a workout, and i never wear makeup to the gym and generally look run over and retreaded when i go to see my mac people. they are ALL so nice ALWAYS! well, now it's proably because they know i'll be buying something (i usually come in with a list from specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) but even when they didnt know me they were just warm and helpful.


----------



## chubby5734 (Mar 31, 2009)

People come with different personalities. Sometimes you are in a mood and sometimes you ae not.  I personally have had great experiences.  In fact my friend works in Mac!!


----------



## LadySutcliffe (Mar 31, 2009)

This is interesting! In the city I live there is only one MAC counter and it's in Harvey Nichols (upscale department store). There are a few other beauty halls and a Space NK (excellent customer service) - I have to say the MAC counter is one of the worst for customer service in the whole city. It really stands out as well because when I've shopped at other counters in Harvey Nicks the staff have been some of the nicest I've come across. I have a lot less MAC makeup than I would like and it's because of the shopping experience I'm afraid. 
Last night for example, I was looking at foundations for ages and in the end I left, partly because everything seemed too dark, but also because the staff were just sort of standing around and seemed to be glaring at me! Nobody smiled at me or spoke. In contrast I went down to another department store and was nosing round another counter, the girl was busy with someone and the store was about to close but she smiled and said hi, I will be going back and she will be getting a sale!
For some reason I've always found Chanel staff to be really lovely, even in Boots where the traditional "counter" staff tend to be stuck-up with orange faces


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 18, 2009)

it depends.  The mac pro employees are always great to me.  Its the Norstrom bitches i cant stand.  its like brown girls arent allowed in that store or something.  Dumb bitches


----------



## Boasorte (May 18, 2009)

At one of the MAC stores Igo to, the girls and guys are realllllllly nice, and they are helpful, another MAC store I frequent, they just care about sales IMO and will try to talk me into buying everything ( I use to be a telemarketer, I ain't having that lol )
But at the counters, some are super snobby, it may not be because they work at MAC, it may be their personalities and that's why I don't go to counters, it seems like a cycle with ALL the MAC counters ( I'm near 4 counters and 2 freestanding stores )

Personally I like shopping with the guys, because they are 100% honest and will tell me in a second if a colour isn't right on me


----------



## xkleverxkittyx (May 18, 2009)

I thought this thread was about something different. The "MAC Sterotype" that other MUAs have against "MAC Girls". I find it totally unfair. I don't even work for mac, but I own enough of their products to feel offended. I love the bold makeup looks and I am comfortable enough in my skills as MUA to do any look whether its bold and bright makeup all the way to "No-Makeup Makeup". But whenever I hear other artist talking about lovers of Mac makeup or MAC MUA's its always negative. That they cake on makeup and the colors are bright and thick and unblended, that it's "overrated" and all sorts of negative things and I find that so untrue. I am a lover of many brands, MUFE, Nars, Stila, but i've never seen anyone be so negative toward any other cosmetic brand as much as they are about MAC.


----------



## gildedangel (May 18, 2009)

Some MA's have been really mean to me, but most are very approachable and nice. At one counter I go to especially everyone seems genuinely helpful and kind. I did fall for the stereotype at first because one counter I go to is the definition of drama, you can tell in the way that the MA's eye each other and in how they treat you. Once I tried another counter I got a completely different attitude that I much prefer.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (May 19, 2009)

Honestly, I think some people go in w/ a biased idea of what the service will be like, and will FIND something to complain about. I hate that stereotype. I just think also sometimes, insecurities get the best of people and they just think up things like "Omg she must think my makeup sucks" or something. 
I've had customers tell me "Omg Im not wearing anything, you must think I look ugly" Why would I think that? Specially of someone I do not know. I just think its really weirdto assume someone is automatically putting you down in their head.
While there are definetly people in all types of jobs who can be snooty and snobby, I doubt it specifically just happens at MAC and only MAC.


----------



## ms.marymac (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xkleverxkittyx* 

 
_I thought this thread was about something different. The "MAC Sterotype" that other MUAs have against "MAC Girls". I find it totally unfair. I don't even work for mac, but I own enough of their products to feel offended. I love the bold makeup looks and I am comfortable enough in my skills as MUA to do any look whether its bold and bright makeup all the way to "No-Makeup Makeup". But whenever I hear other artist talking about lovers of Mac makeup or MAC MUA's its always negative. That they cake on makeup and the colors are bright and thick and unblended, that it's "overrated" and all sorts of negative things and I find that so untrue. I am a lover of many brands, MUFE, Nars, Stila, but i've never seen anyone be so negative toward any other cosmetic brand as much as they are about MAC._

 

I know what ya mean. Honestly, it just makes them look narrow minded when they make blanket statements like that.  That's actually why my title is "Macbot"...lol.


----------



## xkleverxkittyx (May 19, 2009)

seriously, it makes me rethink everything they say. its just straight up rude.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_I know what ya mean. Honestly, it just makes them look narrow minded when they make blanket statements like that.  That's actually why my title is "Macbot"...lol._


----------



## Nzsallyb (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xkleverxkittyx* 

 
_I thought this thread was about something different. The "MAC Sterotype" that other MUAs have against "MAC Girls". I find it totally unfair. I don't even work for mac, but I own enough of their products to feel offended. I love the bold makeup looks and I am comfortable enough in my skills as MUA to do any look whether its bold and bright makeup all the way to "No-Makeup Makeup". But whenever I hear other artist talking about lovers of Mac makeup or MAC MUA's its always negative. That they cake on makeup and the colors are bright and thick and unblended, that it's "overrated" and all sorts of negative things and I find that so untrue. I am a lover of many brands, MUFE, Nars, Stila, but i've never seen anyone be so negative toward any other cosmetic brand as much as they are about MAC._

 
i get this alot too, as i work in a store where brands such as lancome dior an chanel are sold. they all tell me that cosmetically, mac does not rate that high.

but on the sterotype - i can go into mac without a shred of makeup on, and not feel intimidated at all by the MA's - i have nothing but positive feedback for them. the MA's in NZ are really great, not snobby at all


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 19, 2009)

I have people telling me all the time that they enjoy their experiences with me and that I am NOT how other MAC artists are. They say I am not rude and always come off as genuine and helpful, and I feel like that is a real compliment! I love everyone at my counter and I definitely feel like we are all very open and nice to any customer. I have however been to other MACs as a customer and sometimes they can come off as rude, or unhelpful. Sucks but it's true. Being nice is both respectful and it improves business! You can't lose! Why are some retail people jerks??


----------



## User27 (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_I have people telling me all the time that they enjoy their experiences with me and that I am NOT how other MAC artists are. They say I am not rude and always come off as genuine and helpful, and I feel like that is a real compliment! I love everyone at my counter and I definitely feel like we are all very open and nice to any customer. I have however been to other MACs as a customer and sometimes they can come off as rude, or unhelpful. Sucks but it's true. Being nice is both respectful and it improves business! You can't lose! Why are some retail people jerks??_

 
I'm not trying to be rude but some people at the counters are very snobbish, self-centered individuals. I've seen them slander co-workers they were working shifts with, I don't know if they work commission or not, but some of the girls are out for blood. Some make you feel like you don't matter despite buying from them...I quit going to a location here in Maryland over that and put in a complaint via MAC. Her 15 minute phone call was more important than my credit card and than when her co-worker reminded her there was someone at the counter (me), I got snubbed for the rest of the transaction. 

I notice the people who genuinely like their job are easier to get along with. They enjoy what they've learned and enjoy seeing a person leave happy...makes them know they were appreciated and did their job right. You also said you like the people at your counter, where I've seen different instances where people had almost contempt for one another. I assumed commission but they could just be miserable in their lives and legitimately dislike their jobs. Misery loves company scenario ensues. I looked at your MySpace thinking you were a model and your page is even down to earth with you explaining who you were as an individual and what you appreciate out of life and even your goals. There's a big difference between egotistical and someone being outright about who they are, one is high on a pedestal while the other is approachable because of honesty.


----------



## frocher (May 19, 2009)

,,,,,,,


----------



## lalunia (May 20, 2009)

I've been to a few of the MAC counters and free standing stores in the Chicagoland area and I never had a negative experience. Some MAs were nicer than others, but overall, everyone has been great. Special shoutouts go to the ladies (and gents) in the Chicago Pro store and the free standing store in Deer Park, IL who are always super nice to me!

A lot of it I think comes from the fact that I go in to the stores not expecting anything. I guess growing up in Poland made me never expect the type of customer service we are accustomed to in the US and that I will not throw a fit if a MA will not say hi to me when I walk through the door (trust me, i have seen customers do this). While some MAs may be rude (I heard many stories), I know customers sometimes think too highly of themselves, expecting everyone to drop everything and help them. 

I never worked in cosmetics but I did work as a bank teller in college, and trust me, dealing with people suuuucked. I am usually very polite and diplomatic but sometimes I couldn't help it and be a bit bitchy to the old lady who would scream at me for not cashing her forged check. In my opinion, everyone deserves to get ticked off sometimes


----------



## sfmakeupjunkie (Jun 7, 2009)

Well I too work for MAC and I have to say that I must have lucked out because all of my fellow MAC ladies and gentlemen are nice to each other and customers.

Everyone at my counter is kind and willing to share knowledge and teach customers how to use products or answer questions, no matter how basic they might be.

I have good and bad customer service experiences everywhere I go and understand that is human nature not MAC or any other retailers fault. The other point I want to add though is that sometimes a bit of patience is required when you are visiting a MAC counter at peak times. I am often handling 3 or more people at a time and while I want to give each great service I also know it isn't always possible to spend tons of time with individual customers. 

I always suggest to customers who have lots of questions or just want more time to make an appointment so they will have my undivided attention. Many balk at the minimum purchase but I remind them that weekday appointments are free and you'll probably get more time and tlc simply because we have the time.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 7, 2009)

my experience there depends if my makeup looks good that day. if i have no makeup on or it doesn't show a lot of skill, i think some of the mua's judge me. the service is compromised. however, if i'm having a good makeup day, i get awesome service and compliments. i'm sure not every mua is like this but i think it's also at a subconscious level. for example, if u worked at a high end clothing store and a person that came in was wearing ugly clothes and isn't very stylish, you'd be hesitant to help them out, probably already assuming they won't buy stuff. but if a person came in with trendy, nice clothes, you'd be eager to help out. i know most people probably don't purposely do this but we're human and we can't help but judge. it's just what i think.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_I think selling people makeup can be a very difficult job.  Many people see it as playing with makeup all day, but in reality it's standing on your feet all day, cleaning testers, and making people feel good about the way they look.  That is NOT an easy job.

People are going in there to feel better about themselves, and if they don't, for whatever reason... they usually perceive it as your fault.

Have I met a nasty MA, sure.  But I have also met nasty doctors, cabbies, waiters, etc.  It's the person not the profession._

 

very well said


----------



## XNirvanaFreakX (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_my experience there depends if my makeup looks good that day. if i have no makeup on or it doesn't show a lot of skill, i think some of the mua's judge me. the service is compromised. however, if i'm having a good makeup day, i get awesome service and compliments. i'm sure not every mua is like this but i think it's also at a subconscious level. for example, if u worked at a high end clothing store and a person that came in was wearing ugly clothes and isn't very stylish, you'd be hesitant to help them out, probably already assuming they won't buy stuff. but if a person came in with trendy, nice clothes, you'd be eager to help out. i know most people probably don't purposely do this but we're human and we can't help but judge. it's just what i think._

 
I agree with this.

And like others have said, it all depends on the location and/or the people. I've been to MAC stores where I was in there for half an hour, and not once did anyone even say hi to me because the MAs were all busy chatting with each other and acting kind of superior. Like they knew that I was there but just kind of chose to ignore it.

But on the other hand, I've been to ones where the MAs are so nice and helpful and friendly and I didn't feel at all intimidated. So I really think it depends.


----------



## Elusive21 (Jun 7, 2009)

I've been to a MAC counter plenty of times and I have NEVER gotten any kind of attitude. Half the time I go there I am really dressed up and the other half of the time I look sloppy. They have never treated me bad when I looked sloppy. All the MUA's have been nice and courteous.


----------



## Civies (Jun 7, 2009)

There probably are prejudices but if someone was genuinely nice your brain wouldn't tell you "OH SHES BEING A BITCH". There are different types of people in every job industry.. I'm sure that some MAC girls are cocky and bitchy but the ones at my MAC store are actually really nice and helpful.


----------



## mdjmsj (Jun 7, 2009)

99% of the staff at the MAC stores/counters I go to are total sweethearts and always willing to help and answer my questions...Sometimes they'll be  busy with other clients but I can understand that-if I go during peak hours, I don't really expect undivided attention.

Now, ask me about the 2 CCOs I've visited-those people I've had problems with!


----------



## barbieismetal (Jun 8, 2009)

Honestly,  its  kinda funny but for the past 4 trips to my MAC Counter or my MAC Store , ive been pretty much makeup less , looking all nuts , but was never treated rudely or looked at funny . I think its mostly because I knew what I was talking about & what I wanted . I usually get helped right away & the girls are great , I have yet to have a bad experience .

Also plan on applying there soon


----------



## winkietoe (Jun 9, 2009)

At the MAC store I go to, theres been a few times I was ignored even though there were only a few customers.  Now that I think about it, its usually the same girl that ignores me.  Shell see me and well make eye contact and shell just look away.  Shes helped me once though, but the whole time it seemed like she was uninterested and just wanted me out of the store as soon as possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





However, I had a few super nice and helpful MAs there, so I guess it makes up for it.


----------



## devonlillie (Jul 20, 2009)

I just started using MAC makeup and the first time I went I was nervous because I was worried they might be snotty especially because I was only planning on getting some foundation but the MA's were super helpful and I ended picking out a quad of e/s too. Since then every other time I've gone, they've been nothing but kind and helpful. It was pretty busy when I went and I actually saw more snooty customers being rude to the MA's than the other way around. 

The really good service is one of the reasons I'm slowly becoming addicted to MAC I think. But it's probably a different experience at each different store.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 20, 2009)

to be honest, i did not hear about this sterotype until i came to specktra. i am sure it exsists but here they are nice ladies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there are a few mua at cosmetic counters that i do not like but still.


----------



## theredwonder (Jul 21, 2009)

I've never had really great experiences with MAC counters. Most of the time, I go when there is hardly anyone there, and yet I think they are always rushing me. I walked in one day and asked about the mac lipglosses other than lipglass because I found that too sticky and the girl just pointed at the plushglasses and walked away. Another counter I went to and was looking to buy a tlc and the woman didn't even know what I was talking about. I asked her where the tinted lip conditioners were and how much they were and she was telling me they didn't have anything like that in their line. I walked around until I saw them on a stand in the corner and then asked her to get me a color and she rolled her eyes, got it, and handed it to me as if that wasn't her job. It was very strange and I always go in there trying to be really nice. I am not sure if the stereotype is true or if I have just had girls having off-days.

I did have a nice person once though who took a lot of time trying to help me find the correct color of powder to buy.


----------



## HeatherAnn (Jul 21, 2009)

I've never really run into a problem.  I've only ever been to 4 locations but they have always been super nice & helpful.


----------



## emmemma (Sep 13, 2009)

Not all of them are snobs, but some of them i really can't stand. I ended up arguing with a girl because I asked her a question about a color, and she talked to me like I'm f***ing stupid, I basically told her that i'm not stupid, don't talk to me that way, and if it ever happens again i'd talk to the store manager, because people like that shouldn't be tolerated. BUT AT THE SAME TIME, since I work in customer service, I know that some customers can be really rude as well, so i guess as a customer be polite and considerate first, but if the sales is still snobby, no need to tolerate it coz us consumers are the ones that are paying their salary.


----------



## saccharinity (Sep 13, 2009)

I've gotten mad attitude at a couple free standing stores. Sometimes I think I get poor service and nastiness because I don't get dressed up or put on makeup just because I'm going into MAC. 

Although with that said I have interacted with some very sweet and helpful employees.


----------



## thewickedstyle (Sep 13, 2009)

I only go to two counters and the girls are always so nice to me. Maybe because I always have Mac on so they like to chat w/ me about upcoming collections or whatever... they'll usually tell me about something coming up that I might like or compliment what I'm wearing or picking out. 

The only snotty MA I've run into was a guy.


----------



## aeroerin (Sep 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saccharinity* 

 
_I've gotten mad attitude at a couple free standing stores. Sometimes I think I get poor service and nastiness because I don't get dressed up or put on makeup just because I'm going into MAC._

 
I've only been to two MAC locations, once at a freestanding store in Austin, TX where I didn't have much interation with the staff, though there was some _definite_ aloofness in the air, which felt like this same attitude--looked down on for not being glammed up.

And then there's my local counter--LOVE it there!  All of the employees are soooo helpful and sweet, and I get recognized by quite a few of them.  They almost always get a sale when I'm there!  Definitely the anti-"stereotype."


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Sep 16, 2009)

Recently I have been told I as well as some of my girls are the nicest/most helpful MAC peeps customers have ever interacted with! It's such an honor, and I'm so glad to help and it's nice to be appreciated when we try our hard to not be pushy and always be honest and helpful. We have gotten complaints about other counters/stores a million times though.


----------



## saccharinity (Sep 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeroerin* 

 
_I've only been to two MAC locations, once at a freestanding store in Austin, TX where I didn't have much interation with the staff, though there was some definite aloofness in the air, which felt like this same attitude--looked down on for not being glammed up._

 
I'm sorry you've experienced this because it’s so unpleasant but I'm glad to know I'm not crazy.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Sep 25, 2009)

Honestly, 80% of the time I visit a MAC counter or store I get bad service and nastly attitude. The worst is the pro store (you wouldn't think!). Don't know how many times I walked away to get my products through MUA, another counter or buy online, but with LEs that's hard because they are already sold out before officially on the site most of the time.
I wish it was different and I don't know why I get treated like this, I approach them friendly.


----------



## beautiijunkii (Sep 26, 2009)

Yeah, I've heard this too and I totally disagree. I've run into a couple of girls that weren't exactly helpful but I attribute that to their pesonality. They just are miserable - that's how I see it, anyway. For the most part, my experience with MAC reps has been remarkably positive and I've been to my fair share of MAC stores, pro stores and counters from San Diego, CA to Las Vegas.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 26, 2009)

yeah i have always had good service and good attitudes from MA's in mac - be it the busy london pro store or nottingham. in fact there was an american girl who worked at the pro and even though they were mad crazy - she made to help me pick a blush and apply it on me (back when i didn't wear blush!)


----------

